# Brown Algae (Diatom) after 2 weeks...HELP



## ianballard85 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello my name is Ian Ballard,
I have recently started a 20 gallon saltwater aquarium 2 weeks ago. My pH has been at 8.2 and has stayed consistant and the nitrite levels have also been great. I noticed about 2 days ago that a brown algae has been covering my sand and now has started growing on my rocks. I would greatly appreciate advice on how to get rid of this algae and keep my new saltwater aquarium healthy. Thank you. *c/p* Any and all advice about how to keep a aquarium healthy is awsome.


----------



## scribbles (Nov 1, 2009)

Diatom will die off over time; it is just a step in cycling a new tank. My first tank had it for about a month, with the method I use now it lasts 2-4 days.


Just be patient.


----------

